# The Witcher auf Netflix: Henry Cavill über Schwertkämpfe und Stunts



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Henry Cavill über Schwertkämpfe und Stunts*

						Hauptdarsteller Henry Cavill hat in einem Interview enthüllt, dass er alle Actionszenen für die Witcher-Serie auf Netflix selber gedreht hat. Schwertkämpfe seien für ihn nichts Neues.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Henry Cavill über Schwertkämpfe und Stunts*


----------



## Mahoy (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Henry Cavill über Schwertkämpfe und Stunts*

Da war der Herr Cavill aber verdammt flott unterwegs, wenn er die Actionszenen nicht nur selbst gespielt, sondern gleichzeitig auch noch selbst _gedreht_ hat.  

Wie man dermaßen schnell ist, hat er sicherlich in seiner Rolle als Superman gelernt.


----------

